# Substrate reuse in a new tank?



## susantroy1 (May 5, 2008)

Hey folks,

I currently have a 55G planted with discus, the tank has been up 11 months. I currently bought this 135 Gal OCEANIC AQUARIUM here is the link  Here is my ??s

1, I broke down my 55g tonight and put the discus back into the bare 55g tank until I have set up the 135 in its place. How should I go about cleaning my old substrate?? I have good bacteria in it so I don't want to dump it. also I would like to us it as back fill in the 135g aqua scape.

2, I put the plants that I want to keep in a 10g with about 4 gal of h20 and covered it and placed it outside How long do I have like this before things go bad for them?? It may be a week or 2 before I'm ready for them....

3, I would like to cut down on wpg on this tank (getting lazy) I currently have 4x55 w AH supply retro fits (will fit into new canopy fine.... should I also use the slimpaqs that I got with the new (used) tank for a total of 2.5-3 wpg??

4, Going to "seed" the new sump with bio media (ceramic rings) from my old canister from the 55g along with the old substrate How long do you think this tank will require to cycle? Not in a big hurry though, the discus are put to bed so to speak.

I could go on and on but I'll settle for this for now... thanks all for any replies

Troy


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I wouldn't clean the old substrate at all. I would put it in the 135 gallon tank as the first layer, with a thin sprinkling of ground peat under it, then add new substrate on top of it.

I think I would fill that 10 gallon tank with water, make sure the plants have enough light, fertilize very lightly, and the plants should stay alive for several weeks. If they are floating they will be bent in all sorts of directions to seek the best light, but in the new planting they should straighten up good.

The amount of light you will need depends on what plants you will be growing. It is very possible to grow plants well with only 1.6 watts per gallon - I did it for several months with my 45 gallon tank.

No planted tank needs cycling if you plant it heavily with fast growing plants from the start. The growing plants use up the ammonia as it is generated. If you are going to use ADA aquasoil you do have to take some precautions because of leaching of ammonia from the substrate. If you wait more than a day or so the nitrifying bacteria on the bio media will die before you get the new tank set up. You need to keep the filter going on the old tank until you are ready to setup and start the filter on the new tank. But, if you don't do that, the plants should still be able to handle the ammonia while the bacteria recolonizes.


----------

